#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  MBA at Banaras Hindu University

## faadoo.abhinav

Banaras Hindu University, Faculty of Management Studies offers Two-year post graduate programme in business administration Master of business administration and international business

*Eligibility:* Candidates should have a bachelors degree under the 10+2+3 pattern/ a                   degree in agriculture, technology, medicine, education or law/ a  post graduate degree in any discipline under the 10+2+3 pattern with a  minimum of 50% marks in aggregate from any university/institution  recognised by AIU/AICTE. For SC/ST candidates, the eligibility  requirement is 45% marks. Candidates should also fulfill the minimum  eligibility requirements for appearing in CAT 2012. Candidates appearing  in the final year of the qualifying examination can also apply,  provided they furnish the proof of having met the minimum eligibility  criteria by October 5, 2013 after completing all the requirements for  obtaining the qualifying degree before June 30, 2013 

*How to apply:* Visit http://www.bhu.ac.in/fms for details


*Last date to apply:* November 27, 2012

Source:HTeducation





  Similar Threads: Manipal University Cut off 2013 |  Manipal University Cutoff 2013 NIIT University Principles of Management  Anna University University Question Paper Pdf download Direct b.tech admission in anna university-b.tech diirect admissionin anna university University College of Engineering (UCE), Osmania University 2011-2015 Batch Admissions | Placements, Fee Structure, Procedures Discussion

----------


## HarshiniJaiteley

Its not a good decision. For MBA go to other institutes.

----------


## amydecia

> Its not a good decision. For MBA go to other institutes.


Which institutes are you talking about to choose?

----------


## Alena.85

Thanks for updating us,,

----------

